# Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

Any opinions on this oil compared to Mobil 1?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (cfree5119)*

My 2¢:
Considering the 2.0T engine,
German Castrol 0W-30 is the only Castrol i'd use. The regular Syntec is horrible.
Mobil TDT 5W-40 would be my choice if all i could find is Mobil1.. but Mobil is pretty average.
Between those 2- I'll take the GC.
To ask such a general question will bring a lot of ambiguous opinions from peeps with different cars.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (rickjaguar)*

Mobil1 0W-40 is definitely not average. Pretty stout oil, really. GC is known to be solid, as well. For a typical daily driver application, either should work well. I would take the M1 over the GC.
FWIW, there is a decent 2.0T thread somewhere on BITOG with lots of collected data.
robert


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
FWIW, there is a decent 2.0T thread somewhere on BITOG with lots of collected data.


OP has a 3.0L Audi. 
This thread isn't about me.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (cfree5119)*

Castrol 0w-30 over mobil 1. Mobil 1 is not the same as it use to be. Make sure the 0w-30 syntec says made in germany. Otherwise it is junk.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Castrol 0w-30 over mobil 1. Mobil 1 is not the same as it use to be. Make sure the 0w-30 syntec says made in germany. Otherwise it is junk.

Lots of very knowledgeable people would disagree, Mobil 0W-40 is every bit as good as it ever has been. As an example, it continues to be approved by Porsche; GC is no longer.
robert


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (tungub)*

Since the change of their formula, it has not been the same. sorry. I used mobil 1 always back since about 1980. But it just does not perform as well as it use to. Try using it in a VAG engine, you can feel the sluggishness to it. But you can debate all oils all day long. I personally could careless but regardless I rather have a German made oil than Mobil 1 just due mainly on way they can market oils here and in the EU.
I would not choose any of these oils to be honest, but since someone asked about the 2, I would pick castrol syntec 0w-30 German made, other syntec is garbage!


_Modified by AZV6 at 7:50 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Since the change of their formula, it has not been the same. sorry.

That is just, well, ignorant. Here's a recent VOA and discussion from some very knowledgeable people:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...22539 
Bottom line is that the M1 0W-40 formula, at least, remains solid and continues to pass some extremely rigorous testing by Porsche and other companies.
robrt


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
That is just, well, ignorant. Here's a recent VOA and discussion from some very knowledgeable people:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...22539 
Bottom line is that the M1 0W-40 formula, at least, remains solid and continues to pass some extremely rigorous testing by Porsche and other companies.
robrt

Yup totally ignorant. I have used mobil for 25 years or more, solid fan. But new formula is no way as good regardless of what you pull off another forum. I never said it was bad!!! NEVER! 
I said between the 2 I would use Castrol german made over the mobil 1. Simple as that. I am done! Arguing over this when you nor I have a scientific background in oil is just ignorant!! I made a simple answer to the question, which would you use, castrol 0w-40 or mobil 1. I rather use the castrol (I also could careless what Porsche uses. This is not a porsche nor do we know what circumstances there is why porsche actually uses Mobil 1. There could be a lot of money involved in promoting the use of Mobil 1 with Porsche. Typically whatever they use in their race cars is most likely not the same mobil 1 you pick up at autozone)
I liked Mobil 1, still do but lets face it, most oils out there are not that bad. Castrol, mobil 1, vavoline and of course the German or French stuff is always much better. problem is I cannot trust Mobil 1 to be 100% synthetic as they advertise. I can with a EU oil. Mobil 1 feels sluggish in all my engines from a Vr6 jetta, Sub. SVX to my Alfa Romeo V6 engine. I have stopped using it since 1998.
Problem is once your set in what you think is good, no one can tell you otherwise. Your all about brand names. Look at your sig! I am sure all the other products you use are the best as well?? Come on. You can use both oils, with OE filters and proper drain intervals and all will be fine. 
So bla bla bla use whatever tickles you pink, don't get your panties in a bind over this. it is worthless to worry and argue about something you have no expertise about, I will do the same. bye




_Modified by AZV6 at 10:19 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (AZV6)*

Mobil 1 0W40 kicks a$s! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (AZV6)*

Nice, I actually agree with most of what you said. 
I only mention Porsche because they do have a very tough certification process:
=====
This test will last 203 hours. The engine, and the oil, will go through: - 4 times the simulation of 35 hours of summer driving, - 4 times the simulation of 13.5 hours of winter driving, - 40 cold starts, - 5 times the simulation of 1-hour sessions on the “Nürburgring” racetrack, - 3.5 hours of “running-in” program Measurements on the engine and on the oil will be done at regular intervals, and the following parameter will be taken into account to grant the approval or not: - torque curve (internal friction), - oxidation of the oil, - Piston cleanliness and ring sticking, - Valve train wear protection. Cam & tappet wear must be less than 10 µm. - Engine cleanliness and sludge: after 203 hours, no deposits must be visible. - Bearing wear protection: visual rating according to Porsche in-house method.
=====
Also, people that I trust, that have actually been a part of the Porsche racing effort, have stated that it is the regular oil that they use -- of course, this could have changed over the years, who knows for sure? I do know that it is the factory fill for those and many other performance cars, though, and that says something!
Anyhow, all that is basically irrelevant, as you said, people like what they want and you really can't change their mind, and neither of us are experts. BTW, all the stuff I list, well, it changes over time. I used to run AMSOIL AFL, for example; I would never say it was a bad oil, but after a lot of reading, I believe the M1 is better for what I do with my car. OTOH, I also used to have a Bildon RWB listed there, and all I can say about that is that it broke in two and the welds looked pretty poor. What I mean is, I don't really defend everything I use to the death.
I also agree that most of your higher end oils are going to be in the same ballpark. GC, M1, Red Line, Castrol, AMSOIL... all have decent products and most likely you can't go too wrong with any of them.
Oh, and happy 2010!
robert


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (tungub)*

right on. This brings up a good point. Pick an oil that feels good with you. If the engine runs well, smooth quite and your analysis comes back good, keep using it. My last test with Pentosin came back just fine in my book. Was it great? NO. But it stayed stable and my additives stayed in tact. Not much wear either.
I can post it as soon as I delete the info on it.
Happy New year
Jason


----------



## brk4euros514 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (cfree5119)*

VW dealer here in Vancouver, WA uses Castrol GTX(not Synthetic) just thought id give my 3 cents


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (brk4euros514)*

Just one more reason to stay away from the dealer service garage. Just learn to do it yourself or take the VW to an indy. garage that specializes in VWs or European cars.


----------



## LarryNH914 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (rickjaguar)*

I did not think the Castrol 0-30 met the 502 requirement for 1.8T engines. I would assume the 2.0T would require at least the VW 502 standard. As far as I know, at the auto store I can buy:
1) Mobil 1 0-40 
2) Castrol 5-40
I'll have to check the label on the 0-30..... But if it does not say VW 502, it does not go in my car.
I use both, and generally stock up when Autozone has a special on whichever. No idea what is better, but I don't have any reason to beleive that German made fluids are better than American made (as long as the right specs are followed).


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (LarryNH914)*

Castrol Syntec 0w30 is 502-approved according to the list I just read


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is the 3.0 a direct injection motor?
Lets keep in mind too that all Mobil 1 synthetics are not the same. Their garden variety 5W30 is not - according to Mobil and UOAs - as good as say 5W40 TDT...and oil I use in my wife's 2.0 T Passat when I cannot get Redline.
There are plenty of folks complaining about oil consumption in the 2.0 T motors so shear and flash point values should be a consideration in that application. As such, I should think a direct injection deisel will benefit for the same reasons...and the CR is higher in that motor.
The real question may be, is the 502 requiement a minimum requirement? If so, there is no harm exceeding it.
For the record, my wife's 2008 2.0 T Passat uses no oil between changes - 3,000 - 3,500 miles. Break-in technique might have helped...?


_Modified by meb58 at 5:42 AM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (meb58)*

Check out this guy's analysis of oils.....he debunks a lot of myths about oil, viscosity, oil change intervals, etc. 
http://www.ferrarichat.com/for...icles
He made an error when swapping oils in his Ferrari....caused a lot of racket for a little over 10 seconds. I don't think he anticipated that. Article is interesting. And yeah, it applies to VW's too. The principles are all the same.








Ow is better than 5w which is better than 10w.....this only applies to synthetics though. Read the link to find out more. It is always good to go with the ratings (such as 502) that the manufacturer recommends. But things change over time. A manual for a 20 year old engine will recommend an oil that may not be produced anymore. In fact, there are so many improvements in oil, especially synthetics, that many newer oils are WAY better than oils recommended originally. 


_Modified by Beetle8tor at 12:11 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## cannon03 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (Beetle8tor)*

Nice find...very informative.


----------



## meb58 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow...my head is spinning.
He does not dicuss direct injection engines...these probably introduce some other requirements...high shear and low flash points. 
I still like 5W40 TDT in my turbo Passat...but he makes a good argument...my wife drives about 6,500 miles a year and 99.99% of her trips never reach full warm up...0W40 might be better.
I forgot to add this...when tracking my mini a couple of years ago I used Amsoil 20W50 - the rep said that was a good choice - and was shocked by how high engine temps were during the event. A week later, same basic weather Iused 5W30 M1 and engine temps where back to normal.


_Modified by meb58 at 8:12 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Beetle8tor)*

Thanks Beetle8tpr very informative. As I have spent my working life in the industrial hydraulics industry. Not directly related to the automobile lubrication systems, but I learned a thing or two about engine lubrication.


----------



## PA_Dub (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

Can someone briefly explain or cite references as to why Castrol syntec 5W40 (readily available at auto parts stores in the US) is "junk" or "horrible"? I have been using this oil exclusively, never had any problems. I was always under the impression that it was a quality product. What am I missing?


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (PA_Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PA_Dub* »_Can someone briefly explain or cite references as to why Castrol syntec 5W40 (readily available at auto parts stores in the US) is "junk" or "horrible"? 

It has very low shear stability (translation- breaks down faster than avg). Check out the archived UOAs. 
It burns very easily.
Keeping a substandard oil in your engine for long OCIs will (over time) gunk up the insides much easier. If you have a DI engine this is important to avoid.
If you want to stick with it I'd say do no more than a 5000km OCI. It might not cause some sort of catastrophic failure, but over time it'll suck performance out of your engine.


----------



## webuck09 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T oil*

I recently bought a 2009 JSW SEL w/ 2.0T & 6 SP MT. I was amused by the VW dealer's statement that 10K oil changes were all that warranty required, since it covers only 36K. One service adviser agreed that more frequent changes were prudent IF you were going to keep the vehicle. Two dealers indicated they were using different oils - one was Mobil 1, the other castrol Syntec. The oil filler cap has the Castrol logo on it.
Two questions: First:what do you feel the "right" OCI is? I feel AT MOST 6 mos/6K miles. (FYI, 2010 Subaru Legacy GT 2.5 turbo recommends 3750 miles!).
Second: Which oil is "better"-Mobil1 or Castrol Syntec- for "normal" driving (not racing)? I live in NY/Long Island.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T oil (webuck09)*

The Subaru is a totally different car and they have some design issues they're covering up for, if memory serves me correctly. 10K intervals aren't crazy talk at all, normally. But it looks like you've got the 2.0T DI engine, which has apparently been chewing up even the best oils. There are some good threads on BITOG about this engine and the oils that have been tried in it.
robert


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T oil (webuck09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *webuck09* »_I recently bought a 2009 JSW SEL w/ 2.0T & 6 SP MT.
Two questions: First:what do you feel the "right" OCI is? I feel AT MOST 6 mos/6K miles. (FYI, 2010 Subaru Legacy GT 2.5 turbo recommends 3750 miles!).
Second: Which oil is "better"-Mobil1 or Castrol Syntec- for "normal" driving (not racing)? I live in NY/Long Island.

1. No more than 5000mi/ 8000km. I'm doing 7000km.
If anyone says a 10000mi is "fine"- do you have a UOA to back that up?
2. This question is absurd. Look for Motul, LubroMoly, Redline... and there are other good oils out there, do research- read things (i did). If you can't find these oils in your nearest store, order online. 
Castrol 0W30 "made in Germany" gets positive reviews. 
Mobil1 5W40 TDT has a better additive pack than their 0W40.


----------



## webuck09 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: 2.0T oil (rickjaguar)*

Thank you for your input. The oil question was not absurd, especially since you answered it. This forum provides a wide range of experiences-some expert, others less so. I have extensive (positive)experience w/ M1 5W-40 from my '03 Passat V6, which wasn't turbocharged. I was hoping to garner enough information to decide the best oil & change interval to use w/ the '09 2.0T. Some have opined that changing too soon is as bad as too late, due to properties of certain oils that "bond" more effectively with use. 
My previous experience w/ a 1999 Saab 9-3 2L HO turbo wasn't great - blown headgasket @ 42K (luckily covered under warranty at the time). The '09 Jetta needs to last a long time. It won't be raced in competition, but will see a varied mix of city, local & highway miles. It will see its redline from time to time as well.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Beetle8tor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetle8tor* »_Check out this guy's analysis of oils.....he debunks a lot of myths about oil, viscosity, oil change intervals, etc. 
http://www.ferrarichat.com/for...icles

Beetle8tor, thank you for that very informative link; that was definitely a good read! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (brk4euros514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brk4euros514* »_VW dealer here in Vancouver, WA uses Castrol GTX(not Synthetic) just thought id give my 3 cents
The Service Manger there needs to be fired. lol


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_
Beetle8tor, thank you for that very informative link; that was definitely a good read! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you're welcome -AKA-. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you been to http://www.bobistheoilguy.com?
For anyone that wants to know what is really going on inside their engine with the oil they are using, check out http://www.blackstone-labs.com/. Blackstone will analyze your oil and tell you what is probably going on inside your engine.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Beetle8tor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetle8tor* »_
you're welcome -AKA-. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have you been to http://www.bobistheoilguy.com?

Most definitely yes, I love to read some of the stuff those guys type, crazy. As you know everything must be taken with a grain of salt yet there is good info on that site. 
Whats funny is that this weekend is that I needed to pick up some oil for the wife's car and Autozone was running a weekly special for Castrol...5 qts of any Syntec with an oil filter for $26.99! They had the GC 0w30 in stock so yes, I was a happy camper.








After running LM 5w40 Synthoil High Tech in my car I have decided to switch it up...*gasp* Apparently the new 5w40 they are sending over here is the Premium which now states "Synthetic Technology" on the bottles, the High Tech states "Fully Synthetic" which makes it weird because I want to say its the same LM part number 2040. Since it is no longer a full synthetic oil I am going to change it up. I made the switch to Mobil 1 0w40







...lets see how it fares. I've read all the "hype" about it, the good, the bad, and the ugly. At a price point of $6.27 per qt its a good deal and readily available at the local Walmart. 
Since I take the bus to work downtown where I live my car gets driven maybe 50 miles during the week at most. With the LM I would usually burn about a half a liter every 1500 or so miles. Hopefully with the Mobil I can bring that down...


----------



## Mauss (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought the GC 0w30 at Autozone this weekend too. Best deal I've seen, and AZ seems to be the only place that carries it.


----------



## rocketmann (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.0T oil (rickjaguar)*

_<< Mobil1 5W40 TDT has a better additive pack than their 0W40. >>_
Can you please explain that a little further?


----------



## rocketmann (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (AZV6)*

_<< Make sure the 0w-30 syntec says made in germany. Otherwise it is junk. >>_
Can you buy the "made in Germany" version in most stores? Or does it need to be ordered online? If it needs to be ordered, who are the best vendors?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (-AKA-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-AKA-* »_... I would usually burn about a half a liter every 1500 or so miles...

to reduce burning, you may want to try something thicker. M1 5w40 TDT is 14.9 cst, Redline 5w40 is 15.1 cst, and Brad Penn 10W40 is 15.4 cst as I recall. Those are thick 40 weights. 
M1 0w40 shears quickly and on the 2.0 FSI it shows from 15-25% shearing (bad). Syntec 5w40 likewise shears about the same. German castrol 0w30 is much more shear stable and ends up at about the same viscosity as syntec 5w40 after 4-5k miles despite a lower starting viscosity. GC starts at 12.2 cst and shears to 10-11ish. Syntec 5w40 starts at 13.7 cst and shears to 10-11ish. 
Volatility is a major concern also for the Direct injection engines. The top performers in flashpoint retention so far are #1 Brad Penn 10w30 (only 1 UOA however), #2 Redline 5w40, #3 Renewable lubricants Biosyn 5w40. But that is based on the database as of about 6 months ago. I need to update it. Note that cars that run 99% highway do well on almost any oil.


_Modified by saaber2 at 1:51 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

check your local Napa if you have one. I found out recently they all carry or should be able to get relatively easily, the Lubro Moly & Pentosin products if you are sticky to those. I have been using the Mobil 1 0w40 Euro oil and have no complaints. Car has 135k on it and runs fine. Doesn't burn any oil for sure.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Think with your ****ing dipstick!! Put Mobil1 + Castrol in seperate clear jars & if you still think Castrol is the better choice... Call me up so I can sell you some crack


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (NumberOne 2nd2none)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NumberOne 2nd2none* »_Think with your ****ing dipstick!! Put Mobil1 + Castrol in seperate clear jars & if you still think Castrol is the better choice... Call me up so I can sell you some crack

What? You are going to judge an oil but what color amber coloring additive they use?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (saaber2)*








Next comes the taste test!!!!


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: (saaber2)*

The thickness of the oil is very visable... Even with the same grade.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (NumberOne 2nd2none)*

...........but is meaningless because looks are not what protects and lubricates metal parts in a hot engine!
You be just as justified doing the taste test I mentioned.


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds tasty


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (meb58)*

where do you get the GC in Canada?


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Syntec vs. Mobil 1 (rocketmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocketmann* »__<< Make sure the 0w-30 syntec says made in germany. Otherwise it is junk. >>_
Can you buy the "made in Germany" version in most stores? Or does it need to be ordered online? If it needs to be ordered, who are the best vendors?

Pepboys and AutoZone supposedly carry it, I've never seen it at any of the ones local to me, but it can be found in major chain stores.


----------



## idoke1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I prefer Castrol then Mobil 1. Although Royal Purple is awesome as well but very pricey though...


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*Castrol edge syntec oil*

Castrol syntec edge 5w-40 is vw 501,502 and 505 approved ....it cant be too bad ....


----------



## JimH (Dec 22, 1999)

When Mobil-1 guaranteed you could go 25 thousand miles between oil changes that is what I used. That was in the 1980's. I drove a lot then, around 25K a year. I changed the oil once a year, the filter every 6 months. Never had a problem. When they and the few other oil brands that guaranteed 25K changes stopped doing so, I went to regular interval changes, 5 to 6 thousand miles. I still use Mobil-1 today. I've tried other brands but keep coming back.


----------

